# Grand Luxxe living.3 months yearly,retail or resale???



## sally13 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello everyone!!Happy pre-St. Patricks Day  ...being a wee bit Irish,I hope all will find time to appreciate and enjoy  the good Irish tradition...whatever it may be for your family!!..I know we will...

[Comments about moderating deleted - DeniseM Moderator]

I started thinking about how easy some here feel trading into a grand luxxe villa would be...

I do not think that purchasing resale with the perks that most would require, will be all that easy..as some think..

I think the developer( teaser) weeks are only a fleeting chance ,that will not be handed down on a regular basis..offered mainly for exposure...

Now ..we are grand Bliss owners and that will give us 4 weeks a year to use.We are trying to purchase A Grand Luxxe Villa ...

As Denise and John have tried to tell me ....quote..('Grand luxxe Villas are plentifull on resale')and ('easy to trade into')....I have found this the opposite of what the market is offering,(even in this great deppresion-like,down market!!!)imagine what it will be like after the economies...reboot!!

John has said,that resale costs range from 17k to 180 k...I did the same resale search and found the 17k offer...but of the limited few, from 4 differing sites,most are being offered from 60k and up to 200k,with a couple in the 40's......now this is without the transfer fees...whatever they amount to and the loss of many perks...also the one that sold on ebay for 7k ,looks like it was a hoax as some suggest...imagine a timeshare that  really holds $$$  Value!!!

I  could care less  about resale value(except in trying to purchase a luxxe)as the main perk that we have in our grand bliss contract is the golf and no fees unless you use clause...this will make it easy for the childeren to maintain use,after we are gone..I undestand they are  not offering this anymore..Glad we purchased when we did!!

We want to live at grupo Mayan resorts for at least 2 but perhaps 3 months yearly..mainly in the winter,but not always..we have the many free sun and maz packs weeks to use and will enjoy no fees after 75...

we will be going to mexico and will see what the developer is offering...

Like I said before...grupo Mayan resorts are Four Season Quality..and that is hard to find anywhere in a time share.. hoping to (luck into a Grand Luxxe trade will most likely be futile in future years..too limited of available units)imho..

I need to know what transfer fees will be needed on a resale and what will be lost..anyone have any good grand luxxe villa resale offers??


----------



## pittle (Mar 15, 2011)

Just last week, I decided to see if it was possible to get one of the Grand Luxxe Getaways/Extra Vacations that was mentioned before.  I went to my Interval International account, and sure enough, I found a couple of Getaway opportunities for Grand Luxxe weeks over the next few months for about $400 for a Studio/Master Room units. (I only did one quick search that covered a short period of time.)  If I had anything to actually to try to exchange, I am sure that I would have found more.  We only have an II account that is about to expire and we no longer have any II timeshares.   I have been thinking about not renewing because we do not have any resorts attached to it, but are now might keep it in order to get a reservation at a Grand Luxxe.


----------



## eal (Mar 15, 2011)

pittle, these are one-bedroom units that I can see on II using a Christmas week  1-bedroom at Riviera Oaks (Ramona CA)

May 14 2011 - May 21 2011 
May 28 2011 - Jun 04 2011 
Aug 13 2011 - Aug 20 2011 
Sep 10 2011 - Sep 17 2011 
Sep 17 2011 - Sep 24 2011 
Sep 24 2011 - Oct 01 2011 
Oct 01 2011 - Oct 08 2011 
Oct 01 2011 - Oct 08 2011 
Oct 15 2011 - Oct 22 2011 
Oct 29 2011 - Nov 05 2011 
Nov 12 2011 - Nov 19 2011


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2011)

*Sally - PLEASE READ THIS CAREFULLY SINCE YOU CLAIM TO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY YOU WERE SUSPENDED: *You were suspended for 2 weeks because of multiple posts in which you complained about moderating.  You received multiple warnings, yet you continued.  

_So the first thing you do when you come back is to complain about moderating?_

Please review the TUG posting rules:


> Honor changes entered by moderators
> You may not alter, edit, or delete any edits introduced into your message by a Moderator or Administrator. This is considered a serious offense and may result in loss of posting privileges.
> 
> *In addition, do not enter complaints about moderation into BBS messages. Such posts will be considered off-topic and will be removed*.



*This is a formal warning:  Further violations of the posting rules will result in the permanent loss of your posting privileges on TUG.*


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 15, 2011)

eal said:


> pittle, these are one-bedroom units that I can see on II using a Christmas week  1-bedroom at Riviera Oaks (Ramona CA)
> 
> May 14 2011 - May 21 2011
> May 28 2011 - Jun 04 2011
> ...


That's what I see too, for $352 to $372 for the week.

I can also trade in about 2500 points in my Diamond account, which means I could convert my one-bedroom unit at Winners Circle in San Diego into two weeks at the Grand Luxxe.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 15, 2011)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> That's what I see too, for $352 to $372 for the week.
> 
> I can also trade in about 2500 points in my Diamond account, which means I could convert my one-bedroom unit at Winners Circle in San Diego into two weeks at the Grand Luxxe.



If I were you, and I belonged to II, I would go for it.  The Grand Luxxe units are the best I have ever seen!  I don't know what the Winners Circle is like, but I would guarantee you would not be unhappy with a GL unit.  I have seen the model in both NV and RM, and they are identically wonderful! 
The part that surprises me is that so many Grupo Mayan owners (and others) have bought or upgraded to GL, that there are spare units to be had.  So many have upgraded from GM to GB and GL, that many GM units are now on RCI and have allowed me to frequently get GM units for lesser and smaller TS deposits.  And, at an owners "update" in NV in January, was offered 3 GM weeks for my 2 MP weeks and a "modest" sum of $$ which also did away with 5 and 25 year fees.
Ron


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 15, 2011)

pittle said:


> Just last week, I decided to see if it was possible to get one of the Grand Luxxe Getaways/Extra Vacations that was mentioned before.  I went to my Interval International account, and sure enough, I found a couple of Getaway opportunities for Grand Luxxe weeks over the next few months for about $400 for a Studio/Master Room units. (I only did one quick search that covered a short period of time.)  If I had anything to actually to try to exchange, I am sure that I would have found more.  We only have an II account that is about to expire and we no longer have any II timeshares.   I have been thinking about not renewing because we do not have any resorts attached to it, but are now might keep it in order to get a reservation at a Grand Luxxe.



SFX's sell off lists has had Grand Luxxe weeks, both 1 and 2 BR units. Their "sell off lists" are weeks that SFX sells because there are no requests for them. They have also had a ton of Hawaii weeks but that is another story.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 15, 2011)

rpennisi said:


> The part that surprises me is that so many Grupo Mayan owners (and others) have bought or upgraded to GL, that there are spare units to be had.



Same here--I was actually going to respond to another post where someone referred to them as 'excess weeks.'  I'm pretty sure there are new GL owners clamoring to get into a limited # of units, so my guess is they are developer units held back to attract new prospects.

Ron, I admit I"m tempted to upgrade from my lowly MP, but I have holiday weeks and I don't believe they sell those with the new levels.


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 16, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Ron, I admit I"m tempted to upgrade from my lowly MP, but I have holiday weeks and I don't believe they sell those with the new levels.



I kept my "lowly" MP weeks, but who knows in the future?  I do like trading for the GM units with RCI, then when checking in, telling them that I am an owner and getting the owner's wrist band and spa/gym privileges.
Ron


----------



## sally13 (Mar 16, 2011)

*my goal...*

is to purchase at least 4 weeks ,if not 8 in a  Grand Luxxe villa unit...Renting one of II;s  1 bedroom -teaser weeks,will not solve my problem..I need these weeks every year and with advanced booking,no fees unless I use, multiple rounds of free golf (3 golfers in our group),no fees after 75,and some free spa and massages would be nice....

I am attempting to do as you all say..... and buy resale..problem is what I need is costing me as much on resale as I believe I could rangle  from grupo mayan! not to mention I will not get above perks on transfer...

Sure, I could just rent as I need, but if rental rates are as high as they are NOW...Just imagine how high they will be in a recovered economy,with our dollar not worth much???

I talked to grupo yesterday and they told me ..'.Yes,the II release was a gift to the public to bring in new clients'...this was made  because the Luxxe resort  is just coming on line and not sold out yet ,but getting close...

THESE are the FACTS that speak for themseves...(.as one has previously commrnented.)..translation...RENTING OR TRADING INTO LUXXE WILL BE ALMOST IMPOSSIBLE...save for hurricane season weeks 

I have read many stories on other boards of luxxe members befuddled that when trying to secure winter weeks are told they booked out for the month in the first hour of booking ....now this problem will get better,when more towers come on line,but only so many towers will be built!!

To think you will be able to trade a normal unit for a( FOUR SEASONS )class ,huge square footage unit, in the winter -spring timeframe,is just silly!

To think last call type weeks will ALWAYS be found is even MORE of a fantasy...Perhaps from time to time a unit WILL be open for trade ....but being with Grupo Mayan ,almost from thier start,winter -spring weeks in these units will be almost impossible to secure..and a lucky hurricane season week is not cutting it..We need at least 4 weeks in prime season....


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 16, 2011)

sally13 said:


> is to purchase at least 4 weeks ,if not 8 in a  Grand Luxxe villa unit...Renting one of II;s  1 bedroom -teaser weeks,will not solve my problem..I need these weeks every year and with advanced booking,no fees unless I use, multiple rounds of free golf (3 golfers in our group),no fees after 75,and some free spa and massages would be nice....


Forget resale and ebay, etc.  What you want can only come from buying from Grupo Mayan or becoming the heir of a much older GL quarter share owner.
On second thought, Grupo Mayan might not even offer those perks anymore (but that's for others to verify).


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 16, 2011)

sally13 said:


> i
> I have read many stories on other boards of luxxe members befuddled that when trying to secure winter weeks are told they booked out for the month in the first hour of booking ....now this problem will get better,when more towers come on line,but only so many towers will be built!!



From the posts above...It may just be filling up so quick Because of the bad economy...i mean just look at the listings above...under $400 a week and there is STILL 10+ weeks available...When the economy gets better the price per week will go up...and just from what's being seen in this thread...Luxxe will become a ghost town

If you truely believe that the *perks* you listed above are worth the 10,000-20,000 more you'll pay through direct sale...more power to you  But as the economy clears up and Luxxe gets ANY kind of selling power, you'll see people running away in large crowds, the market will be flooded with cheap resales


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sally,
If you want what only the developer can supply buy from them.  Find out how much it would cost to buy your 4 + weeks of guaranteed prime time.  In 10-15 years when they build the newer better product you can trade up.  Negotiate away, buy and let us know what you get and how much it costs and then the rest of us will have the information when we go in.

Although I really don't see how renting will become impossible.  As more people buy and don't have to pay MF unless they use I would think people may negotiate a week or two extra per year just in case.  And if someone offers more than their MF's when they aren't using why wouldn't they rent.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2011)

sally13 said:


> *My Goal* is to purchase at least 4 weeks ,if not 8 in a  Grand Luxxe villa unit...Renting one of II;s  1 bedroom -teaser weeks,will not solve my problem..I *need* these weeks every year and with advanced booking,no fees unless I use, multiple rounds of free golf (3 golfers in our group),no fees after 75,and some free spa and massages would be nice....
> 
> I am attempting to do as you all say..... and buy resale..problem is what I need is costing me as much on resale as I believe I could rangle  from grupo mayan! not to mention I will not get above perks on transfer...
> 
> We *need* at least 4 weeks in prime season....



Welcome back, Sally.

This is like saying that the ONLY vehicle that will fit your needs is a 2012 Cadillac CTS and nothing else will do. Obviously, there are no used (resale) ones around. They haven't even built all of them yet. You have to purchase what you need from a dealer.

Your Grand Luxxe is the same. There are none to speak of on the resale market YET. They haven't even completed all of them yet. A few weeks are available, released by the developer to generate sales, just like car rentals and demo's.

In order to get what you want, you will have to pay the price the developer wants to charge, but then don't come around whining about 'VALUE' when it's worth a dime on the dollars you spent after a few years.

Get out your checkbook and enjoy! I will wait a few years and see what I can pick up IF I want one after trying a couple of getaways on the cheap. 

I guess it boils down to a difference between 'needs' and 'wants'.

Jim Ricks


----------



## sally13 (Mar 16, 2011)

*I have had..*

It lashed into me that resale is the exact same thing and is the ONLY way to buy timeshare...GREAT.. when I finally come around and say O.K. I will give this resale thing a try,I am the ONLY exception to the BUY RESALE ITS THE EXACT SAME THING!!,rule.. 

Please someone....perhaps all of the (same thing folks) can direct me to the RESALE that will save me all those $$$$...

I found a product,I want to buy for pennies on the dollar...I feel time is running out,on my exchange strength...


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 16, 2011)

sally13 said:


> It lashed into me that resale is the exact same thing and is the ONLY way to buy timeshare...GREAT.. when I finally come around and say O.K. I will give this resale thing a try,I am the ONLY exception to the BUY RESALE ITS THE EXACT SAME THING!!,rule..
> 
> Please someone....perhaps all of the (same thing folks) can direct me to the RESALE that will save me all those $$$$...
> 
> I found a product,I want to buy for pennies on the dollar...I feel time is running out,on my exchange strength...



Sally,
I guess you didn't comprehend what the previous posters wrote?  Maybe, you should reread them.


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Your Grand Luxxe is the same. There are none to speak of on the resale market YET. They haven't even completed all of them yet. A few weeks are available, released by the developer to generate sales, just like car rentals and demo's.
> Jim Ricks



I did a search for Grand Luxxe resales and there are a lot of them listed on several different web sites like SellMyTimeshareNow.com, MyResortNetwork.com, etc.

Comparing cars to timeshares is comparing apples to oranges. I would never buy a used car but a timeshare is a different story. Timeshares are the same no matter how you purchase it.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 16, 2011)

sally13 said:


> It lashed into me that resale is the exact same thing and is the ONLY way to buy timeshare...GREAT.. when I finally come around and say O.K. I will give this resale thing a try,I am the ONLY exception to the BUY RESALE ITS THE EXACT SAME THING!!,rule..
> 
> Please someone....perhaps all of the (same thing folks) can direct me to the RESALE that will save me all those $$$$...
> 
> I found a product,I want to buy for pennies on the dollar...I feel time is running out,on my exchange strength...



Sally, why on earth would you want to buy resale! It is only money, so buy from the developer in style and enjoy these upscale resorts


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Sally, why on earth would you want to buy resale! It is only money, so buy from the developer in style and enjoy these upscale resorts



Right-on, shuhawk-jd!  

Sally, if you can afford three months a year at developer prices, go for it! Why waste your time as a TUG guest debating on a free website with bargain-minded TUG members ?


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I did a search for Grand Luxxe resales and there are a lot of them listed on several different web sites like SellMyTimeshareNow.com, MyResortNetwork.com, etc.
> 
> Comparing cars to timeshares is comparing apples to oranges. I would never buy a used car but a timeshare is a different story. Timeshares are the same no matter how you purchase it.



I salute you. You clearly have more time on your hands to research for the likes of Sally than I do. How many of those weeks were consecutive and of the required size, configuration and with the amenities Sally requires?

As to the analogy of yet-to-be-built cars to still-under-construction timeshares I felt it was a pretty good comparison. Choose your own fruit. JR


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 16, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> I salute you. You clearly have more time on your hands to research for the likes of Sally than I do. How many of those weeks were consecutive and of the required size, configuration and with the amenities Sally requires?



It took less than 2 minutes to do the search.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 16, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Sally, why on earth would you want to buy resale! It is only money, so buy from the developer in style and enjoy these upscale resorts





pjrose said:


> Right-on, shuhawk-jd!
> 
> Sally, if you can afford three months a year at developer prices, go for it! Why waste your time as a TUG guest debating on a free website with bargain-minded TUG members ?



On a different forum that i'm a regular member of we have a special smiley for these comments


----------



## pjrose (Mar 16, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> On a different forum that i'm a regular member of we have a special smiley for these comments



Cool icon - but I wasn't being sarcastic!  Seriously, if she's fortunate enough to be able to afford it, then go for it!  Someone's got to keep the developers in business!


----------



## sally13 (Mar 16, 2011)

*The new car analogy is valid to a point..*

Like a new model with all the bells and whistles Grand Luxxe is new on the docket...but unlike a depreciating car ,the luxxe property will only grow in value(as the dollar depreciates through inflation)and also grow in reputation as a( go to)top timeshare unit...(very few comparables in size or plushness)...We are not talking about a classic car..just a new model fancy car...

I did not know tug was just for one income bracket...I like tug because folks do not pretend to be wealthy..

sorry..thought tug was about timeshare,not your income??


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Mar 16, 2011)

sally13 said:


> Like a new model with all the bells and whistles Grand Luxxe is new on the docket...but unlike a depreciating car ,the luxxe property will only grow in value(as the dollar depreciates through inflation)and also grow in reputation as a( go to)top timeshare unit...(very few comparables in size or plushness)...We are not talking about a classic car..just a new model fancy car...



I know the moderators and Admins on this forum would have caught this already if it was true....But you sound like a salesmen...err Salewomen


----------



## sally13 (Mar 16, 2011)

*no salesperson here..*

just a very satisfied grupo mayan owner for many years


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 16, 2011)

sally13 said:


> Like a new model with all the bells and whistles Grand Luxxe is new on the docket...but unlike a depreciating car ,the luxxe property will only grow in value(as the dollar depreciates through inflation)and also grow in reputation as a( go to)top timeshare unit.



Sally, if Grand Luxxe increases in value, it will be the ONLY timeshare to do so. Very few timeshare weeks on the open market command much more than 10% of their original sales price. I suspect in time Grand Luxxe will do the same.

Far be it from me to besmirch any product or concept anyone sees value in, but I will take the chance that if I want a Grand Luxxe at some point in the future, it will be available at far less than developer price. That feeling doesn't stop me from standing on the sideline cheer leading for those who are in a position to make the plunge.

Go For It!      JR


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 17, 2011)

sally13 said:


> Like a new model with all the bells and whistles Grand Luxxe is new on the docket...but unlike a depreciating car ,the luxxe property will only grow in value(as the dollar depreciates through inflation)and also grow in reputation as a( go to)top timeshare unit...(very few comparables in size or plushness)...We are not talking about a classic car..just a new model fancy car...
> 
> just a very satisfied grupo mayan owner for many years



Why would you think it will grow in value?  Are the mayan units that you bought worth more than when you bought?  (But I guess that would bring us back to the cost more/worth more debate.  Those that really want to know the value set up spread sheets and factor in opportunity lost, etc)  One day your new shiny Grand Luxxe will be yesterday's model too.  Are they still sold as 25 RTU years?  I'm still curious to know how much for the best negotiated deal for the Grand (or is it Grande) Luxxe Resort.  How much does it cost to pre-pay for 25 years of "free" golf and massages?  How many of the years of your RTU will you be over 75 to enjoy the "free" weeks-I don't really want to know but I bet groupo mayan factors that in the negotiations.

But to each his/her own.  If my husband wasn't so opposed to going to Mexico I would try to arrange a stay in a Luxxe unit.

And (besides buy resale) the TUG words of wisdom are buy where you want to stay.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2011)

sally13 said:


> Like a new model with all the bells and whistles Grand Luxxe is new on the docket...but unlike a depreciating car ,the luxxe property will only grow in value(as the dollar depreciates through inflation)and also grow in reputation as a( go to)top timeshare unit...(very few comparables in size or plushness)...We are not talking about a classic car..just a new model fancy car...





Ridewithme38 said:


> I know the moderators and Admins on this forum would have caught this already if it was true....But you sound like a salesmen...err Salewomen



That's just what I was thinking.


----------



## sally13 (Mar 17, 2011)

*I am not going to even go there...*

once again ..the sleuths are trying to find conspiracy where there is none...I think Dolly had similar issues with some folks...This is wrong to do to a person...


----------



## sally13 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tschwa2....*

I am sorry ...I can not share the reason with you on why I think Grand Luxxe will go up in value in both  resale and demand  ..Certain subjects such as (dollar inflation) are considered (off Topic) or (political),on this forum,for whatever reason and to go into it will end up with me  in banned prison...I value tug and will not go there without being told it is O.K. to do so...sorry..


----------



## drguy (Mar 17, 2011)

sally13 said:


> just a very satisfied grupo mayan owner for many years


Mayan also has residences that they sell, if what I remember from the updates I've attended is correct.  It might be worth checking into those if you want to spend several months in Mexico and want more room to move around in.
It's been a couple of years since I went to an udate, so my information may be old.
Guy


----------



## wilma (Mar 17, 2011)

sally13 said:


> I am sorry ...I can not share the reason with you on why I think Grand Luxxe will go up in value in both  resale and demand  ..Certain subjects such as (dollar inflation) are considered (off Topic) or (political),on this forum,for whatever reason and to go into it will end up with me  in banned prison...I value tug and will not go there without being told it is O.K. to do so...sorry..



Funny, one of the better vague reasons I've come across as rationale for a timeshare increasing in value!! Perhaps Grand Luxxe should include it in their sales presentation.:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AlbertaTravel (Mar 17, 2011)

pittle said:


> Just last week, I decided to see if it was possible to get one of the Grand Luxxe Getaways/Extra Vacations that was mentioned before.  I went to my Interval International account, and sure enough, I found a couple of Getaway opportunities for Grand Luxxe weeks over the next few months for about $400 for a Studio/Master Room units. (I only did one quick search that covered a short period of time.)  If I had anything to actually to try to exchange, I am sure that I would have found more.  We only have an II account that is about to expire and we no longer have any II timeshares.   I have been thinking about not renewing because we do not have any resorts attached to it, but are now might keep it in order to get a reservation at a Grand Luxxe.



I have an II acct but thought that because I don't own a TS anymore I couldn't use it.  It seems by what you wrote I can


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 17, 2011)

AlbertaTravel said:


> I have an II acct but thought that because I don't own a TS anymore I couldn't use it.  It seems by what you wrote I can



Unless you TELL II that you don't own a timeshare any more, they have no way of knowing that you sold it, and you could continue to rent Getaways.


----------



## pittle (Mar 17, 2011)

AlbertaTravel said:


> I have an II acct but thought that because I don't own a TS anymore I couldn't use it.  It seems by what you wrote I can





DeniseM said:


> Unless you TELL II that you don't own a timeshare any more, they have no way of knowing that you sold it, and you could continue to rent Getaways.



Denise is correct.  

I just recieved an email from II telling me that my account will expire in April and asked me to renew.  We had II for several years and notified II back in 2005 that we no longer owned any II resorts and were cancelling our membership.  But, in 2008, we purchased at a new resort and recieved another II membership.  This resort had some issues and is no longer affiliated with II, but II does not seem to know that, so we are still members and I assume that if we pay the fee, we can still be members.  Because this resort is still not complete, we get the message that we cannot make exchanges but can use Getaways.  

Log in to II and see what you discover!


----------



## drguy (Mar 20, 2011)

sally13 said:


> just a very satisfied grupo mayan owner for many years



According to the sales pitch yesterday, Grupo Mayan is no more.  They are now Vida and do not sell timeshares.  They sell only real estate equity positions.
4 weeks per year at Grand Luxxe is only $366,000 US.  $1549 per week MF.

We enjoy our GM weeks and saw no reason to upgrade at this time, although the promise to purchase our other timeshares at amounts far above market value was tempting, if for no other reason than to eliminate other MFs.

Guy


----------



## mikenk (Mar 20, 2011)

drguy said:


> According to the sales pitch yesterday, Grupo Mayan is no more.  They are now Vida and do not sell timeshares.  They sell only real estate equity positions.
> 4 weeks per year at Grand Luxxe is only $366,000 US.  $1549 per week MF.
> 
> We enjoy our GM weeks and saw no reason to upgrade at this time, although the promise to purchase our other timeshares at amounts far above market value was tempting, if for no other reason than to eliminate other MFs.
> ...



You did well by not biting.

Their new logo (has been for a while) is Grupo Vidanta as opposed to Grupo Mayan. The contracts are still basically the same; the right to use the property and other amenities (golf, massages, etc.). 

The price list is their asking price; their offer to buy your existing timeshares is the opening for negotiations on price. They don't want your timeshares and you will probably be allowed to keep them (regardless whether you want them or not). 

Mike


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 20, 2011)

drguy said:


> According to the sales pitch yesterday, Grupo Mayan is no more.  They are now Vida and do not sell timeshares.  They sell only real estate equity positions.
> 4 weeks per year at Grand Luxxe is only $366,000 US.  $1549 per week MF.
> 
> We enjoy our GM weeks and saw no reason to upgrade at this time, although the promise to purchase our other timeshares at amounts far above market value was tempting, if for no other reason than to eliminate other MFs.
> ...



I think this is great deal and great value. It is better to get on the ground floor before the price increases and the equity positions appreciate in value. :hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## curtbrown (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, those prices are "asking prices", and even though I doubt anyone actually buys in for those prices, it would still be pretty expensive to step in without already owning a Mayan/Vidanta contract to purchase 4 Registered weeks.  If you do already own one of their contracts, they seem to be very "generous" in the amount of credit they give you toward an upgraded contract.

Also, keep in mind that there are weeks, and there are "weeks"...  For example, if you purchase or upgrade to 2 registered weeks, you will usually be given 2 or more additional "bonus" weeks (Residence, Certificate, Vacation Fair, etc...).  So it is possible to get those 4 weeks for MUCH less than that quoted price.

Curt


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 21, 2011)

drguy said:


> They are now Vida and do not sell timeshares.  They sell only real estate equity positions.



Too funny! :hysterical:  I guess it's all about the spin!  Interesting that these so-called "equity" positions are actually only RTU, more akin to leases than equity ownership.


----------



## Tropical lady (Mar 21, 2011)

*some boring info......*

Drguy, 
It seems as though your sales person was partially correct.  
"No spin", just the facts. A BRIEF look at various web sites shows that Grupo Vidanta was formed in 2008 (previous chronological events are available) sharing with Mayan Resorts.  Mayan Resorts oversees Mayan Palace, Grand Mayan, Sea Garden, Ocean Breeze Hotels, and Mayan Island Real Estate.  This real estate has built and sold condos at several locations.  Grupo Vidanta has the Grand Luxxe Villa, Grand Luxxe Suite, Grand Bliss, airports with management, and a real estate division.
The info is subject to interpretation, but there seems to be a line between timeshare RTU and real estate fractional or whole.  While this is not of any interest here to anyone other than owners, it does not erase t/s levels of ownership.  Clearly at the start, it appears to have the upper levels of ownership as fractional real estate.  The market probably changed the sales to t/s in addition to fractional.  We could not have upgraded to GL if this had not happened.  While we have RTU and some others have a deed (4 weeks fractional) the only difference I can see is that, for now, they have more time than we do and might have preference for accessibility. Now that the Royals seem to be following the same concept model, there might be changes going on there too.
This industry is interesting!


----------



## rpennisi (Mar 21, 2011)

drguy said:


> A
> 4 weeks per year at Grand Luxxe is only $366,000 US.  $1549 per week MF.
> Guy



Curt,
Now that sounds like a starting or asking price, not the 250,000 for 3 months or 12 weeks in another thread here.
Ron


----------



## sally13 (Mar 25, 2011)

*funny??*

how is it that when I pay 10's of thousands for REAL deeded property taxes ,I should feel overly excited about this...sometimes tax penalties make you wish you just were a renter and free of the whole mess....


----------



## CaptainA320 (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, I will add my two cent's worth.  We are at GB now in day 5 of our first stay here since 2009 when we upgraded from GM to this unit at GB.  The entire place is very, very beautiful.  Much more lush and verdant than I remember from 3 years ago.  There is construction everywhere.  There is a new structure going in between the GB and the GM which appears to be going to end at five or six floors high.  They are tying rebar for the main support columns and appear to be as high as they are going to go.  Three floors are poured.  It will house shops, spa and restaurants.  Looking directly out from our balcony to the ocean we overlook a lake (with croc), then a lush area of plants, then the beach.  At some future time the lush area will be dug up to house a pool complex for GB. 
     Looking left, south, we see the GM.  The south third of that building is to be demolished because it is in front of one of the completed GL buildings.  There are two completed GL buildings and six more in various stages of completion.  They kind of wrap around to the south and then east along the river.  Eventually there will be ten GL units.  The piers are poured and standing for the eventual train station which will be directly out the front door of the GB, but several hundred yards away.  They are busy laying track around the circumference of the complex and that seems to be reasonably complete.  The ultimate plan is that there will be no vehicle traffic inside the complex.  When you arrive from the airport you will get on the train which will deliver you to this central distribution area from which you will be fed to your hotel.  The little boats are not in service now, but are scheduled to begin operating again "soon."  The golf cart shuttles still operate and are very efficient.  
     We played golf twice.  The old, front nine, actually 2-8, are unchanged.  Then you take about a five minute cart trip to the new backside which is very, very nice.  In all, 15 holes are open.  The other 3 appear to be almost complete.  They were filling the bunkers yesterday.  If you want to finish an 18 hole round the caddies spot you around on 3 holes.  Next to the new train station they are busily filling and contouring a lake and land around it which will be home to an area of shops and restaurants.  I think they said a Mexican village.  To the south of this complex, across the river, will be the location for the Greg Norman 18 hole complex.  The salesman told me The company owns all the land between this complex and the airport.  If you do a Google search for this area it makes a little more sense.  Overall, it is an amazing complex and the plans are nothing short of amazing.  I will come back and make some comments about Luxe, but need to go have breakfast.  More later.


----------



## CaptainA320 (Apr 28, 2011)

Back with a short "more later."  I did a short owner's update yesterday.  I went by myself as my wife said, "No way!"  I got much of the information from my previous post from that salesman.  The pieces of paper he laid on the table before I got up to leave had on them, Corner Unit, 2 bedroom, 4 weeks = $504,000; Interior Unit, 2 bedroom, 4 weeks = $397,000.  Now I realize those are just talking points, but you can buy a lot of house in Palm Beach right now for $504,000!  He told me that we had invested a total of around $70,000 for Grand Mayan and then the upgrade to Grand Bliss, but that they did not think I had been given all the facts when we upgraded in 2009, so they were wiulling to roll back the clock to 2009 prices and would trade our 2 registered weeks and 2 VF weeks for 4 Resident weeks for only $7,800 each; a total of $31,200.  All our GB Addendum would transfer over and several other goodies would be thrown in.  His selling point was that the GB every five year renovation fee plus the every 25 year renewal fee were going to total $57,000 while the GL every 10 year renovation fee would only cost $47,000.  I'm 68 years old.  End of discussion!  I do need to check when we get home to see if the 75 year old feature is iny contract.
     Bottom line, the Grand Lux is beautiful.  They are huge.  But, are you planning to have a formal sit down dinner for 8 while you are in PV?  Is your wife planning to use the double convection ovens?  For us, it was an easy decision to stay where we are and maybe some year try to buy a couple of weeks at the Grand Lux on line.


----------



## Tropical lady (Apr 29, 2011)

Just curious...did you bring up the subject of your dog?  What happened is not right and you had every right to be furious!
Thanks for the update.  You sounded impressed and pleased with your time there. In Dec we were in Nuevo at the GM (Luxxe owners) and were very impressed with the GB.  We had been at the GB level until last April.  Having seen it and spending time there with friends, we, too, could have been happy at the GB level.
One last question....any thoughts now about changing your log in name, ie Blissguy, Bliss4me, etc?


----------



## sally13 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Screwed...*

Is fine with me!!...What.... nobody likes to live creatively?..Kidding aside,thanks Screwed..your update was AAA!!!!!

What many do not think about ...is A Mexico GRAND BLISS..GRAND MAYAN..GRAND LUXXE...expierience..is the way a vacation should be!! not just your plain old timeshare


----------



## rifleman69 (Apr 30, 2011)

sally13 said:


> Is fine with me!!...What.... nobody likes to live creatively?..Kidding aside,thanks Screwed..your update was AAA!!!!!
> 
> What many do not think about ...is A Mexico GRAND BLISS..GRAND MAYAN..GRAND LUXXE...expierience..is the way a vacation should be!! not just your plain old timeshare



No, for those prices you can get your own house (for 99 years).   It's definitely not rocket science.   I've stayed in the Grand Luxxe NV during it's grand opening...fabulous place, but it's definitely not worth anything near what Vida is asking for it.


----------



## Tropical lady (Apr 30, 2011)

*just a wink.....*

Hey Sally, come on.......you missed the "wink" on my post about changing the name.  Just a little fun.........

Rifleman,
Agree that the full prices could by a house, but negotiations, credit for equity (if you already own), etc, aren't even close to the original prices quoted.


----------



## sally13 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Yes...*

I see tropical Lady...I guess some folks just like to go by the name SCREWED!! to each their own..all sorts ,make for an interesting exchange.. 

rifleman...I have plenty of houses..I wish they ALL came with a no fees unless they use clause..its those fees (Taxes) that are getting me I need another house like a whole in the head!


----------

